# HS1132 - BANG! Auger doesn't turn. ALSO fix for chute freezing?



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

*Good news =* I was only 3' from end when below happened!
*Bad news =* In a mostly cleared area, no debris, I head a loud bang and the auger stopped turning. Auger shear pins good, locked to shaft. Somewhat of a whistling sound when right lever depressed, but no rotation.

*The "bang" concerns me - anyone have an idea what might have caused it?*
Manual says maybe shear bolts, discharge chute restricted (it's not), auger jammed, or belts ("take it to your dealer.")

*ADDITIONAL INFO
I was so embarrassed to be so lame* that I went out to check out some basics:

Nothing is clogged
I can rotate the impeller (? the part under the discharge chute) and it turns both augers. 
When I run the engine, when I engage the auger I can see the impeller start to move (on one attempt, it probably made a complete revolution)
And I figured out the answer to "can I stand it on its nose?" - yes!

*General guidance sought:*

I used to stand my John Deere 828D on its nose - *can I do that with this Honda?* (assuming I can muscle it up)
Is there anything that will *make the shear pins last?* I am not hitting many obstructions, it just doesn't take much to snap them. (I observe no difference between Honda official shear pins and regular 5 mm bolts)
*Any suggestions on skid plates?* I have not inspected the undercarriage (I am embarrassed to say - I just put gas in and use it as it was when I got it)
The* augers often make a metallic rattling sound* when they are engaged but have no snow load. Cause for concern?

*Background:*

I bought this used for $500 this summer, I've used it about 10 hours (maybe 5 storms) so far. It always starts easily, it seems to work great EXCEPT it eats shear pins, both drive wheel and auger.
This blower is somewhat cumbersome for me - I'm not as strong as I used to be (I'm 71) but I have a great set of tools (mechanics and woodworking).
I have done lots of rebuilding and maintenance on my Deere - I bought new, I've had to do lots of repair and maint. Lots.
I HAVE figured out that resting it on its handles with the nose in the air will fill the cylinder with gas, seemingly even with the gas valve OFF.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

does the impeller spin...."whistling sound". hate to say it , but maybe the auger gearbox went crunch ?


----------



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

nwcove said:


> does the impeller spin...."whistling sound". hate to say it , but maybe the auger gearbox went crunch ?


I think I answered your Q in the "additional info" I added to my post. 
And, FWIW, when I just went out I did not notice the whistling sound. 
Thank you for responding.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Take the belt cover off and inspect it. Something may have happened to the belt or the tensioner.
Also check the impeller shear pin and make sure it is sound.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

$500 for it was a real bargain, unless it is in very rough shape.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

If the chute freezes, take it off, clean all the corrosion or old grease and lube it liberally with Mobil 1 grease, snowmobile grease or any low temperature grease.

Make sure that the plastic "bushing" is present between the chute base and the auger housing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

The first thing I would do and it only takes 2 minutes is take the belt cover off. Is the belt off? 

The bang concerns me. How is the tension of auger lever? I recently broke a auger spring but the belt was OK. I would look at the pulleys and anything else askew with that belt cover off.

You can also shut off gas and put it on it's bucket and support it and look from underneath if you take that small plate off with 4 bolts. If the belt just jumped off because it was too loose it may have tangled something else up and broke it. 

$500 for this machine is usually a good deal. Did you have it serviced before winter?

Please keep us updated. I have a 1132 too and want to make sure I am checking out things similar.

You may have to disconnect auger housing box from rest of machine to further inspect. You tube has a pretty good video on doing that to a HS55 but it is the same principle.


----------



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> Take the belt cover off and inspect it. Something may have happened to the belt or the tensioner.
> Also check the impeller shear pin and make sure it is sound.


I am embarrassed to ask, but* where is the belt cover? *Do I access it by standing the blower on its nose?

The impeller shear pin - inspected - the end of the bolt and the nut came off in my hand. *You nailed it!* 
Now I have to figure out how to get the body of the bolt out of the shaft - the central stub seems to be in there pretty tight, and access is limited. I drilled a hole in a thin piece of wood, stuck a #10 bolt through the hole, and then hammer on the head of that. Didn't work - yet. But things work better in daylight.

*Thanks again.*


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

hobkirk said:


> [*]I used to stand my John Deere 828D on its nose - *can I do that with this Honda?* (assuming I can muscle it up)


I have done that many times with my HS and HSS. Shut off the fuel valve. If the fuel tank is greater than 1/2 full, some fuel may leak from the filler cap. 

Jeff


----------



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

*Wrap up*

*Thanks all. 
*
Once I realized the problem was a shear pin, I knew it would be EASY! Hah! I'm such a fool. 

I absolutely could not get the stub of the impeller shear pin out. I even made a jig to hold a short drift so I could get a good angle. Morning and sunshine didn't help. ARGH!
So I pulled the entire auger assembly* but the impeller would not pull off. I filled it with Blaster penetrating oil, I used a slide hammer, and finally I succeeded by pulling up hard on the impeller while hammering a long drift down the shaft so I was hitting the drive shaft directly. 
The stub of the shear pin was slightly mushroomed. I assume my attempts to drive it out exacerbated the situation, but maybe not - that stub should have pushed out easy?


* Despite my difficulties and the time it took, I was VERY impressed by the Honda. After years working on my John Deere, it was a delight to see everything disassemble easily, well-engineered access to everything, I found no frozen bolts, and nothing seemed over-tightened. I expected pulling the auger would be much more complicated.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Heat may expand things if you have a torch. Maybe drill a small hole and use a bolt extractor if that does not work?

I think your mistake was thinking it would be easy .......the gods were laughing at you and saying "wait, you'll see, ha ha ha "

don't feel bad, it has happened to me on more than one occasion. 

make sure you grease everything up on reassembly.


----------

